

Introducing.... Mailinator Guy - zinxq
http://mailinator.blogspot.com/2013/10/introducing-mailinator-guy.html

======
neur0mancer
Some of its adventures:

[http://www.mailinatorguy.com/mailinatorguy/1-introducing-
mai...](http://www.mailinatorguy.com/mailinatorguy/1-introducing-mailinator-
guy-2/)

[http://www.mailinatorguy.com/mailinatorguy/2-spam-
attack-2/](http://www.mailinatorguy.com/mailinatorguy/2-spam-attack-2/)

